# Band Saw recommendation



## Carol Ann (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm using Christmas money to FINALLY get me that band saw. I do mostly scroll saw work - intarsia, segmented pieces, but want to be able to cut thicker woods. What bandsaw would you all recommend for a hobbiest's workshop?


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

You didn't say what your budget is so I'm not sure if this one is within it but the Rikon 10-325 is one sweet bandsaw.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

On a budget, a good, used Jet, Delta, Grizzly or similar 14" cast iron frame Taiwan import saw with a riser block will work great. The Grizzly GO555X is a great saw for this... I have the Central Machinery 32208 4 speed and have no clue why I need 4 speeds... But the saw works great... I have read about a LOT of vibration problems with the Ridgid BS1400, but that is the only one of this type I have seen serious complaints about...


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

If I was doing both fret work and intarsia, as well as wanting the capability to cut heavier material, I would be inclined to invest in a decent scroll saw, say at about $200, and also buy a bandsaw for the heavier stuff. Changing the blades over on a bandsaw can be time consuming, and if you want to do scroll work you need a very thin blade, which is unfortunately easily broken. You can also do more intricate fret work with a scroll saw than you will be able to achieve with a band saw.


Gerry


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 17, 2008)

*band saw*

Gerry, thanks for your response, but I already have a nice DeWalt scroll saw and have enjoyed working with it for years...plan many more projects using it. However, I want to cut thicker things and thought some of you would have experience using a band saw and know a good one I might purchase. I've gotten some good suggestions from this forum. I'm really glad I found it.

Carol Ann


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I just bought a new Skill 9" and so far it seems to
be fine, $99 at Lowes.

I cut one inch oak and it does OK. I don't do any resaw-
ing though.

I am using a 3/8 6 blade. 

One thing I like is ease of changing blades, just flip
a lever and open the door. My old Craftsman had to 
be taken apart and tools were needed.


----------



## Lucas54 (Aug 21, 2008)

I have the Grizzly G0555 14" with the 6" riser block on it. I LOVE this machine. It handles anything I throw at it. I believe it ran just over $600. But, that was including the 6" riser kit, mobile base, and shipping to my door. Can't beat that :thumbsup:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Carol Ann said:


> Gerry, thanks for your response, but I already have a nice DeWalt scroll saw and have enjoyed working with it for years...plan many more projects using it. However, I want to cut thicker things and thought some of you would have experience using a band saw and know a good one I might purchase. I've gotten some good suggestions from this forum. I'm really glad I found it.
> 
> Carol Ann


 Hi Carol Ann. Sounds like you have the intrictate work covered. 
Dewalt makes a great scroll saw.
Gerry


----------



## rag (Dec 23, 2008)

I sold my 14" Delta because it vibrated so bad it was blurry.
My 14" Rikon is a sweet running machine.....hands down the best on performance and price.


----------



## Knucklebuster (Nov 17, 2008)

If you haven't pulled the trigger yet, take a look at the Craftsman 14". I just got a Craftsman Club ad that showed it for (I think) $450. Has cast iron wheels, big cast table, other nice features. On the down side the guide bearings are junk. Folks replace them with roller blade bearings. It's pretty much the same as the rikon. Also, I was impressed with the size of the axle and bearings for the wheels.

Just got my Woodworkers Journal magazine...has an ad for a new Rikon 14" with 13" re-saw, but doesn't list a price.

I've read several times that the Delta asian imports are junk, but the Delta US made are great. Don't know how to tell the difference, but something to keep in mind. In fact, the Itura Design catalog has a reveiw of the Jet and Delta. The owner bought one of each to test and found voids in the wheel castings on the Delta. What would happen if a wheel broke while you were making a cut? He says he doesn't use either, his 1950's or so Delta is a much better saw.

Later, Bob.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a Jet 14" Band saw with Carter bearing guides, bought it off of Craigslist for $250.00. Awesome tool.............


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the Grizzly with the riser as well. Great saw.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 21, 2009)

I also do small projects but wanted something a little sturdier than a scroll saw. I went with the 9" Ryobi and I couldn't be more happier. I bought this one from a buy on Craigslist and scored it for $50 and it had a brand new blade and he'd rarely used it. If you're on a tight budget, this is what I'd recommend.


----------



## BandsawBruce (Jan 30, 2011)

*Bandsaw Stabilizer*

I have found quite a bit of positive reviews for the Central Machinery 14" 4 speed bandsaw, item 67595. I would also want to use a Carter stabilizer for tight cuts when making band saw boxes. Does anyone know if the Central Machinery brand is the same actual unit as other brands with a different name? Is it Taiwanese made?


----------

